# 1st smoked turkey ? drip pan question



## predatorbass (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I have a digital bradley smoker and am new to the smoking.

I am going to smoke a bird for Thanksgiving.

Do I need to use a drip pan to catch the drippings ? sure would hate to make a mess.


----------



## sonnyhad (Nov 18, 2011)

You sure do! What will you make gravy with if you don't???


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 18, 2011)

sonnyhad said:


> You sure do! What will you make gravy with if you don't???


X2


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 18, 2011)

Be sure to line your drip pan with foil too. Makes the cleanup a lot easier.


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 18, 2011)

you can also just sit a foil pan on an empty rack below the bird so you aren't using your smokers water pan plus you can toss when you're done.


----------



## venture (Nov 18, 2011)

I always use drip pans.  Usually the disposable type.  Keeps from making a mess.

With a new drip pan, some veges like onions or shallots, green peppers, maybe a carrot or two and liquid like a little broth in the bottom.  Catch those drippings?  Now you are on your way to some good eating.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 18, 2011)

good idea on this disposable one...


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 18, 2011)

sonnyhad said:


> You sure do! What will you make gravy with if you don't???




*X3*


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 19, 2011)

Venture said:


> I always use drip pans.  Usually the disposable type.  Keeps from making a mess.
> 
> With a new drip pan, some veges like onions or shallots, green peppers, maybe a carrot or two and liquid like a little broth in the bottom.  Catch those drippings?  Now you are on your way to some good eating.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.




Yes Yes Yes


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 19, 2011)

Venture said:


> I always use drip pans.  Usually the disposable type.  Keeps from making a mess.
> 
> With a new drip pan, some veges like onions or shallots, green peppers, maybe a carrot or two and liquid like a little broth in the bottom.  Catch those drippings?  Now you are on your way to some good eating.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.




X2


----------



## predatorbass (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## predatorbass (Nov 19, 2011)

Do you need to pull the plastic thing off that holds the legs together ?


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 19, 2011)

predatorbass said:


> Do you need to pull the plastic thing off that holds the legs together ?




   I do, you can make a slit in the tail skin and stuff the legs in to hold them.


----------



## hooligan8403 (Nov 21, 2011)

Some people like to discard the vegetables but i prefer to either toss them in a blender and add them back to the drippings for my gravy or push them through a mesh siv. Adds some more flavor and texture.


----------

